# Nach dem verlinken von Bildern blauer Rand! wie kommt das ?



## AndreDaChekor (28. März 2005)

Hallo! Ich habe meine Opjekte geslicet und will sie nun in frontpage verlinken aber wenn ich das tue kommt um das bild auf einmal ein Blauer Rand! Woher kommt das ? Und wie bekome ich den weg ? danke für jede Antwort!


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. März 2005)

```
<img border="0"src="....">
```


----------



## Gumbo (28. März 2005)

Benutze lieber CSS, ist bequemer:
	
	
	



```
img {
	border-style:			none;
}
```


----------



## AndreDaChekor (28. März 2005)

erklärt mir das bitte nochmal genau das klappt net


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. März 2005)

Das ist CSS. Pack Gumbos Code in den <head> zwischen <style type="text/css"> und </style>.


----------

